# Whoppercracker



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Went to Yates Lake with my nephew yesterday afternoon, armed with a bucket of minnows, pink worms, and wigglers, with the intent of "getting on 'em" and slaying some crappie and shellcrackers. Well, guess what? We didn't "get on 'em", but we did pick a few - 9 crappie (2 shorts) and 3 shellcrackers. One of the shellcrackers was 13 1/2 inches long, and I thought I had finally gotten my two pounder - until I messed up and weighed it! At 1 1/2 pounds, it was still a goodun, but well short of 2#. It's still the longest I've ever seen. In the pic, nephew has the tape upsidedown. 

By the time I recover from this trip, they should be bedded up, and I'll try again.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice catch. Can't get a mess down here.. Where abouts you at in bama??


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Nice catch. Can't get a mess down here.. Where abouts you at in bama??


Central Alabama. Yates Lake is below Lake Martin.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

When I cleaned the big one, she had very small eggs. I'm gonna guess 2 weeks or more before they really get bedded up (on this lake).

Oh, other than the big 'cracker, the high point/low point of the trip: Nephew said he saw a big fish in the shallows in front of me. He pointed to a place and a big turtle popped its head up. "Maybe I saw a turtle?"

I threw my crappie jig at the turtle and felt a thump - felt like a crappie bite. I set the hook and the fish runs at the boat faster than I can stay tight to it. The fish runs under the boat, and when it comes tight, I'm thinking, "Oh, hell, better back off on the drag!"

Before I could make the drag adjustment, my 4# line goes "POW!"

Last spring, I caught two bass over five pounds while crappie fishing. This one had to be 12-13 pounds. :whistling: :no: :thumbdown:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good SC in my book. I read about Merrit's Mill pond out of Marianne FL it's been a few yrs ago. They troll for SC & catch em in the 4-5 lb range. I talked to a fellow that has fished there he said it's like fishing in a bathtub the water is so clear.

I've always wanted to go try it there. Anybody ever fished there?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a heck of a cracker in anybody's book. 

Checked on Yates Lake......that's a real ride to get up there.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> That's a good SC in my book. I read about Merrit's Mill pond out of Marianne FL it's been a few yrs ago. They troll for SC & catch em in the 4-5 lb range. I talked to a fellow that has fished there he said it's like fishing in a bathtub the water is so clear.
> 
> I've always wanted to go try it there. Anybody ever fished there?


I've heard of Merritt's Mill Pond for a long time, but never been. Anytime the subject of big shellcrackers comes up, someone is bound to mention it.

Yates used to be extremely clear, but the last couple of years it's been rather murky. It makes sight-fishing for beds difficult. We hear of 2 pounders often up here, but nothing like those at Merritt's Mill.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess fer the fryer!!! Been wondering about Merritts Mill out east....fishwalton, you have your ear to the ground----any word on there?

I've been to Merrits 2xs and it's a beautiful place.....caught a little but biggest cracker was 11! Hard fishing fer them in crystal clear water!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a fine cracker !


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I was kinda hoping whoppercracker was another sidekick...the adventures of codwrinkle and whoppercracker...could be good


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I watched two experts at MMP 20 yrs ago. No boat - Full camo - belly crawled bank. They were bed fishing and using 4 pound test fluorocarbon, a small hook and a big earthworm. Spin cast ultralight. They didn't get a bite!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> I was kinda hoping whoppercracker was another sidekick...the adventures of codwrinkle and whoppercracker...could be good


My nephew is The Scorpion. If we had a "R-rated" section... hmm... maybe an "X-rated" section, I could post some of his adventures.

Here's a pic of him with an honest two pounder taken a few years ago.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y'all can do better than "the scorpion" that sounds like one of the X men......... Oh wait, I think I get the "X rated" part now! Lol


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Nice mess fer the fryer!!! Been wondering about Merritts Mill out east....fishwalton, you have your ear to the ground----any word on there?
> 
> I've been to Merrits 2xs and it's a beautiful place.....caught a little but biggest cracker was 11! Hard fishing fer them in crystal clear water!




Haven't been to Merritts in a good while, last fall i think it was. Last time over there the snails were all over the docks and up the side of cypress trees laying eggs by the millions. Have never seen anything like that before. Didn't do well catching but sure did enjoy seeing the place again. There are some huge carp in there too.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I hit the mill pond up every spring. Fishing was tough this year due to the rain murking up the water. I couldn't visually hunt for them and it made finding fish difficult as hell. Here's a couple highlights. 13" cracker and a 12.5" bluegill.


----------



## Kygent (Mar 3, 2008)

dang, them are some nice ones for sure.

went monday to a few strip pit lakes, found the crackers/gills on the nest in one of them. still a few weeks early up here in KY.

Lake Barkley in KY has some studs for sure. (13-14" 2-2 1/2 lb fish common). i will be there next week


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I hit the mill pond up every spring. Fishing was tough this year due to the rain murking up the water. I couldn't visually hunt for them and it made finding fish difficult as hell. Here's a couple highlights. 13" cracker and a 12.5" bluegill.


Those are some beauties, Yak. Did you weigh them? That shellcracker is filled out well, and probably goes two pounds or better.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kygent.....that's some fine fish from the mill pond. I fished the place once in the late 50's and twice in the past couple of years so I really don't know how to fish the place. Would like to go again and really concentrate on the crackers and gills. Have always heard use 2 -4 lb line and fish a good distance from the boat.
Just going and seeing the place for a first timer is an experience when the water is crystal clear every where you go.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Those are some beauties, Yak. Did you weigh them? That shellcracker is filled out well, and probably goes two pounds or better.


I didn't weigh them. It sure felt over 2 lbs. Sadly, those were the only ones I caught this year. I usually have pretty good luck on that lake.

Fishwalton, I've heard all kinds of things about getting them to bite in that lake with ultra light line and stuff, but in all honesty I use 8lb braid on my bream rods. It doesn't seem to bother the crackers. The one thing I've found that REALLY keeps them from biting is bobbers. They will haul ass at the sight of any bobber. Freelined earthworms on tiny hooks are the ticket for me...usually.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> I didn't weigh them. It sure felt over 2 lbs. Sadly, those were the only ones I caught this year. I usually have pretty good luck on that lake.
> 
> Fishwalton, I've heard all kinds of things about getting them to bite in that lake with ultra light line and stuff, but in all honesty I use 8lb braid on my bream rods. It doesn't seem to bother the crackers. The one thing I've found that REALLY keeps them from biting is bobbers. They will haul ass at the sight of any bobber. Freelined earthworms on tiny hooks are the ticket for me...usually.


Good advise on the bobber......will remember that


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I didn't weigh them. It sure felt over 2 lbs. Sadly, those were the only ones I caught this year. I usually have pretty good luck on that lake.
> 
> Fishwalton, I've heard all kinds of things about getting them to bite in that lake with ultra light line and stuff, but in all honesty I use 8lb braid on my bream rods. It doesn't seem to bother the crackers. The one thing I've found that REALLY keeps them from biting is bobbers. They will haul ass at the sight of any bobber. Freelined earthworms on tiny hooks are the ticket for me...usually.


Freelined worms are definitely the ticket for the big 'crackers. And hide the hook inside the worm, lengthwise. I even pull the hook eye and knot inside the worm. I only hook my worms once in the middle, leaving both ends loose, so it looks as natural as possible.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, all this for a BREAM. You oughta see how anal I get for stripers.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there still a dam/bridge with a big spillway right next to the road down there? We camped at the big campground right by the road. I think it was Arrowhead campground. My dad and I watched a black guy catch shellcrackers in the turbulent water there one day....one after another. I remember he threw a whole earthworm and hook into that boiling water and just watched his line for the bite. I remember my dad saying he could see some in there that looked like sheephead!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup. There it is right there. Y'all try this spot


----------

